# Laptop zum Filme schauen und surfen für ca. 350€ gesucht



## Kubix (4. März 2018)

*Laptop zum Filme schauen und surfen für ca. 350€ gesucht*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich suche für eine Freundin ein neues Notebook zum Filme schauen und surfen für ca. 350€. Bei guter Ausstattung wäre sie auch bereit was mehr auszugeben, aber sollte schon unter 500€ bleiben. 

Budget: ca. 350€ (max. 500€)
Anwendungsbereich: Filme schauen und surfen
Bildschirmgröße: 13-17 Zoll (sollte zum Filme schauen nicht zu klein sein)
Bildschirmauflösung: FullHD, wenn es geht
Glare/Matt: Keine Präferenz
Akkulaufzeit: Soll hauptsächlich zu Hause genutzt werden, aber 'nen Spielfilm sollte schon drin sein.
Gewicht: Egal
Besondere Anforderungen: Eine SSD, 8GB RAM und eine halbwegs potente CPU wäre schön. Dedizierte Grafikkarte wird bei dem Anforderungsprofil wohl nicht benötigt. Gerät sollte schon Neuware sein, aber bei 'nem sehr guten Gebrauchtangebot kriege ich sie eventuell auch überzeugt.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


Grüße, Kubix!


----------



## fotoman (4. März 2018)

*AW: Laptop zum Filme schauen und surfen für ca. 350€ gesucht*

Vieliecht ja eine dumme Gegenfragem, aber wo ist da der Unterschied zu diesem Posting von heute
Allrounder für max. 360€
oder auch dem hier von vor ein paar Tagen (mit Antwort von heute, wäre also bei einem kurzen Blick in die aktuellen Postings auch aufgefallen):
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...otebook-bis-400-gesucht.html?nbb=pn.pcgh#Q4C5
(außer, dass beide Poastings nicht von Dir sind).

Was man beim Filme anschauen oder Surfen mit 8 GB Ram will, weisst Du hoffentlich, ich nämlich nicht. Aber selbst die hat der HP 250 G6 (siehe zweiten Link)

Was es an Neuware gibt, sagt Dir Geizhals, was eine "halbwegs potente CPU" ist, weisst nur Du. Für mich ist das mittlerweile alles ab einem i5-8250U, für Dich u.U. auch ein i3-6006U. Zum reinen Filme ansehen und Surfen  genügt auch der im ersten Posting von mir erwähten Odys, wie es meine Schwester seit Monaten erfolgreich vormacht. Ob da nun ein x5-z8350, ein i3-6006U oder ein i5-8250U herum idelt, während die IGP sich um die Dekodierung und Anzeige der Bilddaten kümmert, ist mir jedenfalls egal. Mobil macht (für mich) mehr wie Stereosound keinen Sinn, dafür benötigt man auch keine Rechenleistung.

Bei der Größe muss sie sich schon vorher einig werden, ich gehe auch nicht zum Autohändler und sage dann: ich will ein Auto für max X Euro, egal, ob Smart oder Pickup. Mir reicht für den mobilen Filmgenuss mein 12,5" "uralt" Lenovo x220, zu Hause hängt daran aber selbstverständlich ein 27" Monitor, da wären mir auch 17" zu klein (insb., da man 24" IPS-Monitore ab 110 Euro bekommt) und selbst 1,4 Kg sind mir im Bett oder im Bad (also dort, wo ich zu Hause u.U. mal mobil Filme ansehe) viel zu schwer.


----------



## Kubix (4. März 2018)

*AW: Laptop zum Filme schauen und surfen für ca. 350€ gesucht*

Sorry, ich wollte nicht den Bereich vollspammen. Hatte die anderen Threads gesehen, aber dachte, dass jemand vlt. noch ein paar andere Vorschläge hat und wollte nicht in einem fremden Thema 'ne Anfrage starten.

Mit "halbwegs potent" war gemeint, dass es kein Pentium, Celeron oder ähnliches sein soll. Ein i3-6006U ist völlig ausreichend. Bei den 8GB Ram hatte ich ja auch geschrieben "wäre schön". Mir ist bewusst, dass man so viel nicht für das Anforderungsprofil braucht, aber man kauft so einen Laptop ja auch nicht für ein halbes Jahr und wenn dann doch etwas mehr damit gemacht werden soll, ärgert man sich im Nachhinein. Das HP 250 G6 sieht gut aus. Wahrscheinlich wirds das.


----------

